# U.S. electronics working in Italy?



## vaughndk

Will most electronics from the United States work in Italy with the use of converters? Items such as televisions, computers, dvd players, coffee machine (it's a fully automatic grinder/espresso system), etc. My wife is concerned about her hair dryer, and flat iron because when we were in Istanbul back in April her flat iron burnt out and we were using a converter.

Has anyone noticed any problems with using a converter longterm with any electronics?


----------



## Joppa

vaughndk said:


> Will most electronics from the United States work in Italy with the use of converters? Items such as televisions, computers, dvd players, coffee machine (it's a fully automatic grinder/espresso system), etc. My wife is concerned about her hair dryer, and flat iron because when we were in Istanbul back in April her flat iron burnt out and we were using a converter.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any problems with using a converter longterm with any electronics?


Only bring appliances that are genuinely universal voltage (PCs, Macs, iPods, digital cameras etc) and don't have compatibility problems (so don't bring your TV - different system). Your DVD player will playback US DVD movies encoded in Region 1, but won't play European DVDs encoded in Region 2 (few US players are multi-region and output may not be compatible with Italian TV). I don't advise bringing appliances with heating elements (hair dryer, flat iron, hair straightner etc), as even with a step-down transformer there is a risk of overheating or fire because of high power drain. Buy them in Europe as they are reasonably cheap. The same goes for coffee machine, and Italy makes some of the best machines in the world (e.g. by Gaggia).


----------



## vaughndk

Joppa said:


> Only bring appliances that are genuinely universal voltage (PCs, Macs, iPods, digital cameras etc) and don't have compatibility problems (so don't bring your TV - different system). Your DVD player will playback US DVD movies encoded in Region 1, but won't play European DVDs encoded in Region 2 (few US players are multi-region and output may not be compatible with Italian TV). I don't advise bringing appliances with heating elements (hair dryer, flat iron, hair straightner etc), as even with a step-down transformer there is a risk of overheating or fire because of high power drain. Buy them in Europe as they are reasonably cheap. The same goes for coffee machine, and Italy makes some of the best machines in the world (e.g. by Gaggia).


Thank you for replying. That's a shame about the TV and coffee machine. We just bought this new Sony TV that has the internet built into it and the coffee machine is a $1200 DeLonghi Magnifica.


----------



## Joppa

vaughndk said:


> Thank you for replying. That's a shame about the TV and coffee machine. We just bought this new Sony TV that has the internet built into it and the coffee machine is a $1200 DeLonghi Magnifica.


Colour TV system in Italy is PAL vs NTSC in US and analogue channels and digital tuner are both different from US. Unless your DeLonghi is dual-voltage with a switch to change the voltage (230V/115V), you risk damaging it and blowing the fuse in your new home.


----------



## Madame Wells

You can go to a specialty electronic shop in the States for industrial converters. I bought my in Dallas ,Texas. I have one in my kitchen and one in my rustico. They have a 2000 watt capacity. (You can fine in the Yellow Pages) I use my American dryer in the rustico. In the kitchen I use my Barista coffee machine from Starbucks and Kitchenaid also my American lawn mower. When we renovated our house 7 years ago, we had extra breaker capability put in to hand the extra power load. It cost a bit more from the electric company but it is worth it. I have also used a converter for our American TV. In stores like Mediaworld, I have bought and used DVD players for around 40 euro's that play all regions (It usually says it or lists no region at all) These have been compatible with my American TV. I currently have a DVD/VCR combo I brought from the States that I use with a much smaller converter. But the only draw backs is to balance power, you can't have for example the dryer, disherwasher (Italian) and say iron on at the same time. You can have 2 at a time on but not 3 or 4. Well, at least in my house. My husband is a train electrical engineer and has set up our house as so. Hope this has helped.


----------



## Madame Wells

Just talked to my husband on the phone, he's on a business trip. He reminded me that When you do buy a converter from the States, that it has to be a non switch mode power supply (S.M.S.P for short) it has to be non electronic. The shop we got ours from was called European Electronics in Dallas, Texas (Electronics for Europe

* (972) 241-4084

11126 Shady Trl, Ste 111, Dallas, TX 75229 )

Also remember that typically electrical household contracts in Italy are 3 Kilo watts. but 6.6 kilo watt contracts are available. with a 10 % fluctuation built in. We have a 6.6 Kilo watt contract. Hope this helps.


----------



## vaughndk

Madame Wells said:


> Just talked to my husband on the phone, he's on a business trip. He reminded me that When you do buy a converter from the States, that it has to be a non switch mode power supply (S.M.S.P for short) it has to be non electronic. The shop we got ours from was called European Electronics in Dallas, Texas (Electronics for Europe
> 
> * (972) 241-4084
> 
> 11126 Shady Trl, Ste 111, Dallas, TX 75229 )
> 
> Also remember that typically electrical household contracts in Italy are 3 Kilo watts. but 6.6 kilo watt contracts are available. with a 10 % fluctuation built in. We have a 6.6 Kilo watt contract. Hope this helps.


Thank you very much for all of the information. Very helpful.


----------



## adw

Madame Wells said:


> ...
> When you do buy a converter from the States, that it has to be a non switch mode power supply (S.M.S.P for short) it has to be non electronic.
> ...


That's interesting. Switch mode power supplies are much lighter and more efficient. Do you know why he says they can't or mustn't be used?


----------



## Madame Wells

adw said:


> That's interesting. Switch mode power supplies are much lighter and more efficient. Do you know why he says they can't or mustn't be used?


I think it has to do with the fluctuation of I guest the current flow. I mean it weights a ton these converters. About 5 pounds. I do recommend if you are moving that you have it shipped. I did carry one in my luggage though. When I talk to my husband I will ask him why. I just know when we did use the lighter one, It tented to burn out within say a 5 to 9 months of usage. (This was when I used it with say a flat iron or hair dryer.) Where as these " heavy duty ones" work for a long time. Our current one we have had for 8 and 10 years and counting. Also I live in a house that was built in 1862. Though we redid the wiring and upgraded to a 6.6 Kilo watt contract. The grid in our section of town is about 30 or so years old. And has during storms a great fluctuation of current. My husband by past this and we don't have this problem anymore. But I will ask.


----------



## Madame Wells

Just talked to my husband. He says it has to do with the impedance of the power supply. He also said you can't put an electronic converter to an electronic device such as a TV, computer but can use one with a hair dryer, curling iron for this reason.


----------



## Joppa

Unless you are moving very long-term to Italy, buying a place outright and not renting (you cannot rewire someone else's place!), it's best not to bring US appliances and heavy-duty transformers and just buy them in Italy, or get a furnished place where major appliances are included. Many expats get local electrical goods cheaply in a so-called sayonara sale from departing expats. Often local English bulletins have small ads for such a sale.


----------



## Madame Wells

Joppa said:


> Unless you are moving very long-term to Italy, buying a place outright and not renting (you cannot rewire someone else's place!), it's best not to bring US appliances and heavy-duty transformers and just buy them in Italy, or get a furnished place where major appliances are included. Many expats get local electrical goods cheaply in a so-called sayonara sale from departing expats. Often local English bulletins have small ads for such a sale.


My answer was more for people who are buying a house or renovating. I have used the "heavy" transformers even before I renovated my house. I lived in an apartment with the normal 3 kilo watt contract and did not rewire! If you have good quality things like coffee makers and Kitchenaid mixers, which cost an arm and leg here, It seems clear to bring a transformer and use it. It may cost you $50 to a $80. but is still cheaper than rebuying and having to resale items at the end of your stay. 

But I think if you are here for a short stay or just starting out, it makes sense to buy something from other expats. It's all good and a personal choice.


----------

